# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Lý do gây mụn ở nam giới

## spasothic283

Mụn trứng cá ở nam giới

nguyên nhân gây mụn trứng cá ở nam giới

Mụn  trứng cá thường có nhiều triệu chứng đa dạng và phụ thuộc vào thể trạng của mỗi người.  Sự hiện diện của mụn trứng cá ở những vùng da nhìn thấy được làm giảm đi sự tự tin, gây lo âu, trầm uất. Bệnh nhân bị mụn trứng cá thường gặp nhiều khó khăn hơn để thích nghi với môi trường xã hội. Tỷ lệ lớn trong số họ thất nghiệp hoặc độc thân. Chúng ta hãy tìm hiểu căn do gây mụn trứng cá  và lên kế hoạch loại bỏ chúng.

Trị mụn trứng cá ở nam giới
(Tùy theo sự đáp ứng thuốc của mỗi người sẽ có những kết quả khác nhau)

Mụn có nhiều dạng khác nhau. Dựa vào các triệu chứng bên ngoài chúng tôi phân loại mụn trứng cá như sau:

Mụn đầu đen hoặc đầu trắng (comedones) là những tuyến dầu bị tắc nghẽn chứa chất bã.

Mụn sẩn (ance papulosa) là những nốt mụn viêm nông, màu hồng hoặc xanh, kích tấc có thể lớn bằng hạt đậu nhỏ.

Mụn cứng (ance indurativa) là các nốt sẩn hoặc sẩn – mủ màu xanh, rộng, sâu và dày đặc. Có khi  là những mụn mềm, phẳng, đỏ tươi, gây đau, đường kính lên tới 1 cm; một lượng lớn mủ được hình thành khi mụn mở ra.

Mụn bọc (ance conglobate) hình thành khi một số mụn phối hợp với nhau.

Mụn trứng ca ác tính (ance fulumi-nans).

Mụn cám đầu đen (ance inversa), thường đóng ở quanh mũi, có khi nằm tản mát ở trán, má, có khi nhìn giống nốt ruồi nhỏ trên da.

Có 3 chừng độ đánh giá tình trạng da  mụn trứng cá :

  Nhẹ: có các mụn đầu đen, đầu trắng, môt số lượng nhỏ mụn sẩn- mủ (dưới 10 nốt)
  Vừa : từ 10 đến 40 mụn sẩn- mủ
  Nặng: có hơn 40 mụn sẩn- mủ, mụn cứng, mụn cứng với nhân mủ hay mụn bọc.

 Nguyên nhân

Dưới tác động của nội tiết tố Androgen, tuyến bã phình to ra và hoạt động bài xuất chất bã được tăng cường. Bên cạnh đó, lỗ thoát ra của các chất bã bị bít kín bởi những chất sừng trên da được tạo ra hằng ngày và phối hợp lại tạo ra comedone (nhân mụn).

Ở nam giới nguyên nhân  gây ra mụn thường rất phức tạp. Mụn nảy sinh nhiều do hoạt động của Androgen trong tuyến sinh dục tăng và phát triển tuyến nhờn. Việc  vệ sinh da chưa đúng cách, khói thuốc và  chế độ ăn uống không cân bằng dinh dưỡng hoặc dùng một số loại thực phẩm chức  năng giúp tăng cơ bắp  cũng là nguyên cớ gây mụn trứng cá ở nam giới.  

Điều trị mụn trứng cá đòi hỏi thời kì, sự nhẫn nại và bền bỉ. Bạn cần hiểu rằng, việc chăm chút da hàng ngày và định kỳ là nền móng để có làm da khỏe mạnh. Bất cứ da bạn đang ở tình trạng mụn nào kể trên, việc tìm đến chuyên khoa để loại bỏ mụn cũng như tránh những hệ lụy do mụn là cấp thiết nhất.

Để biết thêm thông báo trị mụn dành chon nam giới, vui lòng liên hệ thẩm mỹ Sothic để được tư vấn thêm.

----------

